# Sex twice (or more) in one session?



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

Guy here. To the women who have had multiple partners in their lives, how common is it for a guy to want to go more than once during a session? I've always been a one and done guy, although I always make sure my wife climaxes first, one way or the other. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

If your definition of a "session" is roughly an hour or so, I have to say very uncommon. Being a one and done guy, I would say you're normal. I would add it would be nice to have a guy who could go more than once in a "session".


----------



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

jenny_1 said:


> If your definition of a "session" is roughly an hour or so, I have to say very uncommon. Being a one and done guy, I would say you're normal. I would add it would be nice to have a guy who could go more than once in a "session".


Yeah I guess I meant more than once during a session. So like, the guy finishes, the couple does a little post-coital cuddling, then goes for another one. Most of the time I'm physically able to have another go 10-15 minutes after the first round, I just have no interest usually. I was wondering if the ladies here have had (or are having) experience with guys who want to go more than one round, and whether that's desirable. Sounds like it would be for you.


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

loblawbobblog said:


> I was wondering if the ladies here have had (or are having) experience with guys who want to go more than one round, and if that's desirable...


Actually I think you were originally just wondering if it were a common occurrence.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

In my experience it is not common and honestly not something I find desirable. There is a point for me where there truly is too much of a good thing, it stops feeling good and turns to irritating both physically and emotionally. Once and I can bask in how wonderful it was. More than once and I will likely start to be wishing it was over and the whole thing becomes tainted. But that is just me.


----------



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

jenny_1 said:


> Actually I think you were originally just wondering if it were a common occurrence.


Right, and I figured the best way to find out is to ask the women here. From the responses, seems like it's not common and most would find it undesirable. Thanks!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife likes round two best, so we've usually done that most times these past 22 years - and to be honest, I really like a second round as well, usually after 15 to 30 minutes. However, the last few years of aging have made that more difficult to achieve routinely for me, but there are other ways than PiV to please her when necessary.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife will say, "Daddy are you still hungry?" I will start kissing her after and she takes the reins and runs with it. If we skip a night, sometimes we double the next night.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd say one out of 7 to 10 times is a two-fer. After once if we're still adjacent if you will, and chilling listening to Alexa, especially on a Saturday or Sunday, the second round just comes up.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

those two or more sessions are long gone. Fond memories of two in a row, once in the middle of the night, then in the morning. Shooting blanks by the fourth round. GF was upset. Man, great memory. Four times in about eight hours.


----------



## davjo (6 mo ago)

it is not common)


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Gonna be more of that, when 17 yr old goes to college, wife is gonna just start wearing pretty little matching intimates/stockings only during the day. We both work from home on computer/phone. Take our breaks/lunch together. Gonna drive me crazy her walking around all day in a teddy/matching lacy bra/panties with stockings/garter belt.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

loblawbobblog said:


> Guy here. To the women who have had multiple partners in their lives, how common is it for a guy to want to go more than once during a session? I've always been a one and done guy, although I always make sure my wife climaxes first, one way or the other. Thanks in advance!


It depends on the situation. We've been married 20+ years, and it's usually one and done. However, we still. enjoy multiple times in a single night ( 2-3 isn't unusual for us, but if we are enjoying a particularly passionate night we will have sex 4+ times. We've gone 7 rounds a few times. and only stopped because we were both sore and tired. )

It usually depends on how tired we are, and how early we have to be up the next day. The attraction and desire we have for one another is definitely not an issue in our marriage. Our relationship started out as purely physical, with no expectations for anything more. Even after 25 years, we still cannot get enough of each other. He'd say the same. (He has said it, many times)

There is just something intense, almost spiritual, about how we feel when we touch one another (even in a non-sexual way). If I'm upset, his touch soothes me, and mine him. Even if we only have sex once, we're both satisfied, physically and emotionally. Anything after that first round is just a bonus. 

For both of us, past partners have not even come close to being as satisfying. Even our tired "boring" sex is passionate and deeply satisfying.

I'm not bragging. There are times when we're not getting along that I feel betrayed by my body, because he is the solace I still seek, and vice versa. It's not about the sex. We have a deep emotional connection that neither of us can deny.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> My wife will say, "Daddy are you still hungry?" I will start kissing her after and she takes the reins and runs with it. If we skip a night, sometimes we double the next night.


Nice


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

with my wife, always a mystery.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Had been talking about when we first met...it was middle of Aug. 1996. Went to bed, both wore out. About midnight, wife rolls over and starts feeling my chest and biceps...while asleep! Then the grabs my stuff, rolls over and starts wiggling that ass all over me.

It's on like donkey Kong! She rolled over, grabbed the saddle horn and mounted the horse. She was ready to go! Daddy likes 😜

She said she was dreaming of back then. The night I took her on the car hood, at the lake on a full moon night. Moon reflecting off the water, sounds of waves on the shore. She woke up hungry!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Mystic Moon said:


> We've gone 7 rounds a few times. and only stopped because we were both sore and tired.


I've heard of this happening, so I have to ask. How do you count the number of times? Is it the number of times you orgasm? The number of times either of you orgasms? Is the the number of sessions you have sex without either one of you having an orgasm?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Had been talking about when we first met...it was middle of Aug. 1996. Went to bed, both wore out. About midnight, wife rolls over and starts feeling my chest and biceps...while asleep! Then the grabs my stuff, rolls over and starts wiggling that ass all over me.
> 
> It's on like donkey Kong! She rolled over, grabbed the saddle horn and mounted the horse. She was ready to go! Daddy likes 😜
> 
> She said she was dreaming of back then. The night I took her on the car hood, at the lake on a full moon night. Moon reflecting off the water, sounds of waves on the shore. She woke up hungry!


Green with envy. The last time I was awakened in the middle of the night by wife, she was in second trimester with our second child and horny as hell. A fond memory, but, jeez, that's been 22 years. Let's get with the program.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

My ex was a one and done type and I would lay awake with all kinds of fantasies running thru my head. Been with a man now for the past 3 years, he is 57, I am 59, normal for us- 3 sessions (as you call them) in a night. He usually has 3-4 orgasms. We might wake up at 2:00 a.m. and have another. Most times a morning quicky.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Amazing. we salute you both, especially his being able to reload at that age


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Amazing. we salute you both, especially his being able to reload at that age


Keeping oneself fit and healthy is key


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

AVR1962 said:


> Keeping oneself fit and healthy is key


both here but age figures in eventually. Still got “it” but no more two-fors


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

loblawbobblog said:


> Guy here. To the women who have had multiple partners in their lives, how common is it for a guy to want to go more than once during a session? I've always been a one and done guy, although I always make sure my wife climaxes first, one way or the other. Thanks in advance!


60 years old my wife had several good ones . I rose to the occasion twice.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't think it's uncommon. It's s been a long time but I remember certain guys wanting to go twice because it was better for them the second time. Doesn't mean immediately after but it's just a very individual thing.

There are so many variables. If both people aren't tired yet then it's fairly easy.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

My brother and I have natural multiple orgasms in a pattern similar to women; serial orgasms. I typically have about three if my partner wants to go that long. They might be in a compact sequence, or stretched them out forever if that is what my partner wants.

I have been somewhat frustrated in that my wife and a prior partner don't seem to understand that it is a capacity and not a necessity so they continue past what is comfortable to them. My wife's former fiance also had multiple orgasms. They were part of a social strata in Australia where men are domineering so that may have set her expectations.

I was glad to see the attached study where men said that they respond to the women's needs. The partner calls the shots.


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

My wife is often sore after lovemaking, we’re not youngsters! I finish and then make sure (orally) she has a powerful orgasm, but as soon as I see, smell, taste and feel her (and me), I am instantly ready for Round 2. If she’s sore I continue with oral pleasure, gentle fingers, but sometimes we go for it again! The room smells like raw sex, we smell like each other, and that turns me on again and again!


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> I've heard of this happening, so I have to ask. How do you count the number of times? Is it the number of times you orgasm? The number of times either of you orgasms? Is the the number of sessions you have sex without either one of you having an orgasm?


Seven times to completion, for both of us. The number of times i orgasm would be significantly higher.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

When wife and I were younger, I could get her to go 2 maybe 3 times in a day. Quickly though she became a one and done type. Says its her not me that I believe.
She within the second year came to dread a second go round because, not bragging, I could go for hours with time no issue. So we evolved into mostly once. Just make it quality over quantity....though I do miss a second shot at the title!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

TinyTbone said:


> When wife and I were younger, I could get her to go 2 maybe 3 times in a day. Quickly though she became a one and done type. Says its her not me that I believe.
> She within the second year came to dread a second go round because, not bragging, I could go for hours with time no issue. So we evolved into mostly once. Just make it quality over quantity....though I do miss a second shot at the title!


 Oh and I'll be 62 soon and am as randy as ever for my lady!!!


----------

